# Best way to control algae in a new tank.



## snakemansnakes (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I have decided to start a SW tank after not keeping one for 6 or 7 years. Well I know that Algae in a cycling tank is inevitable, but aside from scrubbing it off of the sides of the walls, what can I do or what can I add to get the algae off of my live rock?
I currently have 2 clownfish, 1 Stenorhynchus seticornis, 1 Mithrax sculptus and a few snails to help cycle the tank. Oh and BTW its a 20g high aquarium. Thanks for any and all help


----------



## snakemansnakes (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

How new is this new tank?

What are your nitrate and phosphate levels? Those would need to be controlled or significantly reduced as they fuel algae.

What is your photo-period? If you do not have have photosynthetic livestock you can reduce the amount of time that your lighting is on (as lighting also fuels algae).

For biologic control of the nuisance algae on your rocks you can add another emerald crab and a turbo snail. What type of snails do you currently have?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Add some blue leg hermits or snails in the mean time, but as you've already acknowledged, the algae is natural and will disappear in time.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

One common mistake is not having enough live rock for denitrification.


----------



## snakemansnakes (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys. I tested the water again and the calcium level is at 440 ppm, the nitrate level is at 0 and the phosphate is 0.25 ppm. I've since added two more emerald crabs and 4 turbo snails. I have 25lbs of live rock in the tank right now. I'm relieved to actually see the crabs plucking off the algae and eating it.  Do you think 10-12 hours of light per day is way too much? I'll try to snap a pic of the tank and post it.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

snakemansnakes said:


> ...Do you think 10-12 hours of light per day is way too much?


With no photosynthetic livestock...perhaps.


----------

